# Browser Wars

## humpback

Tenho nos ultimos tempos testado varios web browsers. Até ao momento testei o mozilla 1.2.1, o phoenix 0.5, o konqueror 3.1 e o Opera 6.11.

Não testei o nautilus pois uso kde  :Smile: 

Até agora aquele que tenho gostado mais tem sido o opera. Leve, rápido a fazer o render, estavel e com alguns features bem bacanos (gravar paginas abertas no exit).

Sei que o PT_LAmb gosta do lynx  :Smile:  Eu para consola prefiro o links. De preferencia com suporte para svgalib  :Smile: .

E as vossas experiencias?

----------

## pilla

Eu prefiro o Phoenix, muito rápido e renderiza as páginas com AA.

EDIT alguém já experimentou o Opera 7?

----------

## humpback

O opera 6.11 tambem usa AA em fontes grandes (o que é muito bom, pois tamanhos pequenos ficam mal com AA).

Quanto ao 7 Ainda nao testei pois o XP aqui a coisa de 15 dias fez o favor de deixar de arrancar e ainda nao tive vontade de o curar  :Smile: 

----------

## AngusYoung

Bom, eu sou adepto do Mozilla 1.2.1 ... 

Também já usei o Konqueror e algumas versões mais antigas do Phoenix. 

Não gostei muito do Konqueror, achei ele estranho, complicado e chato para configurar, além de não funcionar com algumas páginas (feitas para IE) que funcionam bem no mozilla. 

O Phoenix me pareceu um bom navegador, mas não tem um cliente de email e também não é muito mais rápido que o Mozilla.

Quanto ao Opera ainda não tive a chance de testar ... vou baixa-lo e testar, depois coloco algo aí (se eu achar algo relevante). No mais fiquei com o Mozilla, renderiza bem, vem um cliente de email junto com o "pacotão" (muito bom por sinal), funciona com a grande maioria das páginas (especificamente as feitas para IE), etc etc etc.   :Cool: 

Abraços

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

Até hoje, só utilizei Mozilla e  Opera, e uma data de browsers de consola.

Infelizmente, nenhum browser para terminal substitui um do X, não só por faltar o ambiente gráfico, mas principalmente porque não há um único que carregue todo tipo de páginas. Ou um não suporta Javascript, ou o outro não suporta SSL, ou então não suporta o esquema de URL que está apresentado. Uma das páginas que falhou foi a do mail do Yahoo!, não tenho maneira de carregar nos botões (experimentem com o w3m).

Dos browsers para terminal que existem no portage, já experimentei o w3m, o lynx, o links e o elinks. Alguém conhece um outro que não tenha experimentado?

Quanto aos browsers para X, gostava de aconselhar o Opera, mas não o faço por ser closed source, no entanto é o único que corre decentemente num K6-2 a 300Mhz.

O Mozilla... esse, é um penar para correr no meu computador. Só o uso para ver a página de tráfego da Netcabo, que não abre no  Opera 6.0.

Estou a pensar experimentar o Phoenix, o que talvez faça depois de solucionar este problema

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## source

Boas,

Sempre usei Mozilla, e ainda hoje uso, apesar de gostar bastante do phoenix.

Que dizer? Mozilla completa-me cada vez mais, mas se querem algo mais "light", exprimentem o phoenix.   :Cool: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu uso 2 browsers. Mozilla, Konqueror e Opera. Porquê 3 perguntam vocês.. Atão cá vai:

Uso o mozilla sempre e em qualquer situação. Mas ás vezes há aquelas páginas tinhosas que não aparecem correctamente no mozilla. Ato tenta-se konqueror. Uso tb o konqueror naquelas páginas com protecções de browser ID ou SO ID, pq não sei como alterar a identificação do broswer no mozilla. Quando aparece alguma página tinhosa ao ponto de não funcionar com estes 2 browsers, lá vai o opera. É feito à lá IE, logo come muita coisa que não tá feita de acordo com a w3c, ou que tá mal feita, ou que usa merdas especificas do IE que ainda não tão no mozilla ou konqueror.

O phoenix parece-me simplista demais. só experimentei o 0.4 e não gostei do "feeling" geral. 

O Opera é rápido e relativamente fiável. Mas o facto de ser closed e de ter a $% do banner irrita-me solenemente.

----------

## sena

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Eu uso 2 browsers. [...] Porquê 3 perguntam vocês.. Atão cá vai:

 

Er... 2, 3?  :Smile: 

 *RoadRunner wrote:*   

> Uso tb o konqueror naquelas páginas com protecções de browser ID ou SO ID, pq não sei como alterar a identificação do broswer no mozilla.

 

Vide aqui (http://www.xulplanet.com/downloads/prefbar/) a Preferences Toolbar..  :Smile: 

Cumps,

Joao Ribeiro

----------

## RoadRunner

bolas.. qualquer dia ainda tenho que aprender a contar =)

em relação á barra. muito fixe. não conhecia. Obrigado pela dica.

----------

## Nestum

O mozilla eh sem duvida o meu browser de eleicao. Como nao tenho mta paciencia de o compilar costumo usar builds do site. O mozilla 1.3 ultimamente tem rebentado por tudo quanto eh lado por isso vou voltar para o 1.2.1

Como sou adepto do Gnome faz-me muita falta um browser para ler os ficheiros HTML que guardo no disco com tanto carinho. Eh aqui que o Dillo entra em accao. Sendo um dos browsers graficos mais rapidos que conheço eh ideal para ler os ficheiros HTML que existem no disco. Eh verdade que tem muito poucas features mas chega bem para ler os howtos.

O opera vem como segunda escolha. Quando o mozilla nao le (o k acontece mtas vezes por causa de alguns javascripts) certas paginas o opera chega para salvar o dia. Eh pena que ninguem se lembre da feature que o opera tem de guardar as paginas que tinha abertas quando se fecha. Quem sabe o mozilla 1.4...

----------

## Beeblebrox

Bem, eu sou fã do koqnueror, agora que tem tab-browsing.. oh oh

De facto, o konqueror tem alguns problemas com algumas páginas. Mas tenho andado de olho nos "CVS digests" do kde e muito código do Safari etá a ser embutido no khtml e kjs pelo que n falta muito para que este problema seja resolvido.

Qto ao Opera, acho que é um bom browser se bem que notei algumas "nuances" de estabilidade com o suporte Java (em windows, ainda n experimentei no pinguim). 

Qto ao mozilla, é o meu 2º browser de eleição, têm umas features que gostava de ver implementadas no konqueror especialmente um cookie manager e alkela coisa muita bacana que dá para aumentar e miminuir as fontes (Ctrl + + e Ctrl + -)...

see ya

Miguel

----------

## BeHive

mozilla claro.

mas se eh pra ver coisas que nao precisem de graficos (webmail, uma ou outra board, faqs disto e daquilo) atao vai lynx.

----------

## MetalGod

hiz

Eu uso Mozilla 1.2 e parece-me bastante estavel e com a ultima versao do plug in flash da macromedia parece o IE   :Razz: 

Quando procuro rapidez uso o galeon que na verdade é o mozilla anorexico e 

versao 1.3 (gtk2) do galeon parece ser muito bonita.

Em console uso o w3m que eh bastante bonito e rapido embora precise de mais algum desenvolvimento.

Sinceramente n vejo grande vantagem no uso do phoenix mas parece ser porreiro. mas eh pena mesmo eh o opera n emular o IE coisa k em tempos fazia.    :Cool: 

----------

## humpback

Por acaso emula.... Acho que se tem de ir as opções ou então podes colocar um butão na barra que indica como é que ele se identifica.<br>

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ou então simplesmente carregar no Identify as ????, na Status bar, até que apareça Identify as MSIE 5.0.

Se é que se estão a referir a esta funcionalidade.  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

